# 1965 rear end numbers



## Chevelleman67 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello, I am in the process of restoring my GTO rear end and can not verify the date code on it? Here is what I have found... Pass axle tube has P 3 55 stamped on and the rear end number is 9777142? Can some one tell me where the date code should be?


----------

